# Advice to cut some lbs before holiday in 6 weeks?



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I am looking for some advice here.

I have never really cut before, as I have always been around 13% BF, with usual 4 abs visible.

I go away in 6 weeks, and would like to maybe try to cut some more, but as everybody wants, to maintain my size.

I am currently eating around 3300 calories per day, with 320 carbs, 110 fat and around 300 protein.

I cycle 2 times per week in the morning, 30 minutes with HR hovering around 130 which is easy to track on my turbo trainer. And then on the weekend, I will usually go out and do a 20-30 mile ride.

Any advice on how I should adjust my diet, and or cardio?

I train 5 times a week with weights also, in the evenings after work.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Change your week day rides to HIIT. Could manipulate carbs slightly, from your pic it shouldn't take much your already very lean.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

just lower your carbs are fats abit, an monitor your weight, easy


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Have a look at Timed carb diet or to make it a bit easier then have a carb cut off point.

I will be doing the latter soon and will have my first 3 meals with usual carbs and then final 3 meals of the day will be carb free but with high protein, medium fats and green vegs.

On workout days then take maltodextrin straight after workout with your whey shake and have a carb meal PPWO but I'd have a slightly lower carb meal earlier on in the day to compensate for this


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

DNP + T3 + CLEN = SUPERMAN


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Haha. Unassisted  I would love to get some test, but I don't think I would make much progress in 5 weeks with cyp. Don't fancy prop.

Also, I would be coming off when I do a triathlon. Not too sure how I would feel about that?

Thanks.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

If that's you in the DP no way you are 13%, try 8%.

You don't need to cut with body fat like that.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I lied on my macro's!

Just checked myfitnesspal and here is what I am usually logging daily. Give or tak meal 5, depending on what time I finish work, train and get home. If this is after 11pm, I just eat meal 6 and hit the sack.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Wevans. It is me. I got some good light in that pic, plus, during my last course 2 years back.

If you say thats 8%, I would say I am 11% now....


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

mrbez said:


> Thanks Wevans. It is me. I got some good light in that pic, plus, during my last course 2 years back.
> 
> If you say thats 8%, I would say I am 11% now....


Yeah that's definitely sub 10% around the 8% mark in the DP imo.

If you're 11% now and you want to get back to 8% just use simple calorie manipulation to shift the fat, if you want to go lower you might need to start cycling your carbs a bit.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

So lets say I drop cals.

Should I lower them from meal 1 - 3?

Perhaps drop the oats in the first meal, or the bread?

Also, perhaps lower the 50g oats 30 mins pre workout, and drop the 80g dextrose post workout, to say 50g?


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Bump?


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

It's only 6 weeks so try carb cycling 50% one day 75% the next day, also reduce to 300g as this makes it an easy round number, see where you are in 2 weeks then cut back a bit more'


----------

